

The Pirate Bay add a domain to bypass court order - sp332
https://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-adds-domain-to-bypass-court-order-111005/

======
gcp
_The ‘error’ above was pointed out by Maarten Schenk and soon picked up by the
mainstream media in Belgium. They point out that if the verdict is taken
literally, the ISPs don’t have to block the domains without the www. A massive
failure_

IANAL but I don't think courts think highly of people who intentionally
misunderstand court orders.

~~~
Refringe
The court order was not misunderstood, it was executed exactly as written. The
person(s) who made the final verdict are the ones that misunderstand the
technology and that's not the ISPs fault.

~~~
wrs
The judge's directions were overly-specific but I think his intention was
quite clear. If you're arrested and put in badly-designed handcuffs that you
can open with no effort, I don't recommend taking them off, regardless.

Historical lesson: I had just joined Microsoft in 1996 when it interpreted a
court order literally, using this same attitude, and released a version of
Windows without any Internet Explorer DLLs, which was of course not
functional. Despite this being exactly what he'd ordered, the judge
interpreted this as the corporate equivalent of a toddler having a tantrum,
and things went (way) downhill from there.

------
dasil003
The article and the commenters are so smug about how easy it is to register a
new domain name, but what if they issue a new court order that applies to all
domains now or in the future associated with the Pirate Bay, or they decide to
block IP addresses instead?

I don't want to begrudge the basement dwellers their lulz, but access to the
pirate bay is by no means guaranteed for the non-tech-savvy.

~~~
josefresco
They don't need to fight battles that aren't taking place. If the court order
was different, they would have adapted in other ways. I would also guess that
the regular users of TPB are fairly tech-savvy.

~~~
dasil003
Of course not, but the point is that there are technical measures which could
be a lot more onerous. How much would TPB be willing to spend to circumvent
more intelligent blocking? My guess is it wouldn't take much before using TPB
would require an out-of-country proxy, which can be quite a pain in the ass
even for the technically savvy.

------
bluena
anyway now the "depiraatbaai.be" is blocked too

